# Two unlocked AT&T iphones available soon



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

We're switching to Verizon so will have two phones available: a 32gb black 4 (already unlocked) and a 64gb black 4S (will be unlocked when I pay my EFT). 

I'm planning on trading in to Amazon unless someone wants to make me an offer via PM.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> We're switching to Verizon so will have two phones available: a 32gb black 4 (already unlocked) and a 64gb black 4S (will be unlocked when I pay my EFT).
> 
> I'm planning on trading in to Amazon unless someone wants to make me an offer via PM.


Katie?!?

When did this Katie person happen?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

unitron said:


> Katie?!?
> 
> When did this Katie person happen?


About 3.5 months ago!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Gone.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> Gone.


Did you sell them to another TCF'er here in town?

And congrats, by the way. (no, not on the phones  )

Guess that's why I hadn't seen as many posts from you lately.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Are there any other TCFers here?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I spoke too soon--the 4S is still available. Asking $400.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a guy with a WTB 4S thread on this very forum...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=494808

You should see if he's interested.

Dan


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, we've already been in contact.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> Are there any other TCFers here?


If you mean here in Marineville (or what Pat Patterson called LeJunegleland several years ago when he did a short stint on WSFL), you and I are the only two I know about so far.

There's at least a couple in Wilmington, and several in the Research Triangle area (Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill, Cary, Holly Springs, et cetera), and I think some in Charlotte.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

We still should meet sometime. 


And I know a few Raleigh peeps.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Last chance for the unlocked 4S...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'll give you $250. Don't mean to low ball you but it's a gift for my sister and that's my spending limit. She really wants to upgrade from her old 3G but doesn't want to have reup her contract for 2 years. 

Dan


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry, both phones are gone.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's OK I was looking on eBay and that was a serious low ball offer anyway. Apparently broken iPhones sell for more then that. I guess I was delusional thinking I could get one that cheap. 

Dan


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Just incidental, I just paid $130 for a 3GS 32gig on ebay.


----------

